# 1974 Mirrocraft 14 V-hull



## kjo43

Ran across the site today and I'm just starting my project on my Mirrocraft 14. Overall in pretty good shape, but I've got plans to make some improvements. 

*OPINIONS & SUGGESTIONS ARE WELCOME!!!*

Here's the boat as I bought last November...


----------



## ThrobbinRod

Sweet! I just started work on my boat... that I bought 2 days ago... but it's the exact same boat. Take a look at what I've got going https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=7842

I'll be keeping a close eye on your ideas too!


----------



## kjo43

On the first nice day, I decided to work over the paint and see what I could salvage - I love that Mirrocraft color.
I'm very happy with the results and now I can focus on the inside!

Circular buffer with wool pad and your favorite polishing compound and a nice coat of wax will yield the same results.

*BEFORE:*





*AFTER:*





*BEFORE:*





*AFTER:*





*BEFORE:*




*AFTER:*


----------



## kjo43

Started on the Inside of the hull today...

*ThrobbinRod* I will be paying close attention to your progress as well!!!

OK... so here is what we're starting with....





No big suprises here... Rotten wood!













So here's the blank slate!


----------



## Zum

Looks in great shape,any leaks?
Nice job so far.


----------



## Hanr3

Great start, seems like mine was in the same condition two months ago. 

So what are the plans?


----------



## kjo43

When I first got this boat, I thought maybe I'd put a low deck in the middle and remove the middle bench and then build a casting deck in the bow. When I dismantled the benches yesterday, it became very apparent that the structural integrity of the boat is 100% dependent on having the benches in-tact, I think the hull became about 2 inches wider after the last bolt was removed, and was fairly easy to flex back and forth... flexing aluminum and rivets are NOT good friends.

So, the project of the day is to remove the rotten wood, keep the Aluminum bench 'skins' and re-install. Original bench with the foam and bench base removed.





Aluminum Bench Skin - This will be the only part I'll save. No splinters if you rub this bench the wrong way...





I bought 1x6 to fill the gap in the Aluminum Bench Skin, and used P.T. 2x4's to add enough rigidity to the bench. I would have liked angle iron or similar, but the 2x4 works just fine and may be a benefit if I add a low deck later on.

Under each of the 2 benches I built today there is an area that works out to be .5 cubic feet... Worth filling with foam? I'm not sure it will make much difference but I'm not sure what the boyancy of .5 cubic feet is.

Here's where we are right now... 2 benches rebuilt and installed. The bow will be handled differently - not sure exactly how yet but I'm going to be reading alot of threads for ideas.


----------



## kjo43

I threw the motor on the boat and decided to take it out for the maiden voyage tonight. The water temps here are in the mid 30's - Ice went out last week. So it was a short trip of about 20 minutes, but no leaks or seeping was apparent, which confirms what the guy I bought it from said, but you know how that goes....

*Future plans - Subject to change!!!*
- Some type of casting deck in place of the bow bench forward. I'll be putting a pedestal seat there I think.
- Low decking to use as a flat floor throughout the boat.
- Fishfinder install - This may be the next item! (Oarlock mount is a great option)
- Swivel seat on the Captains bench
- Interior cosmetics... at this time I am thinking about a light grey spray-on bedliner product to cover everything, benches floors, etc.

*Goodies in the garage to be installed:*
- Nissan 15... I mean 9.9HP 8)
- Minnkota 30 transom mount trolling motor
- Hummingbird greyscale fishfinder
- Old Garmin GPS, to mark the hotspots.
- Livewell Cooler, with timer switch
- House Battery for livewell, fishfinder, transom trolling motor, and maybe lights
- 2 nice folding seats
- Old bilge pump - to fill the livewell cooler/empty the bilge.


----------



## Zum

It looks good.
Umm,did you go through any other posts before your mod started?
Maybe it's not a biggy but PT wood is kinda a no no with aluminum and iron is probably not that good either.
People are using regular plywood treated with something like Thomsons(water treatment) and either wood or aluminum for supports,stainless screws and or aluminum rivets.
I see PT on your seats,doesn't seem to be touching your sides,it may be okay.Just thought I'd mention it before you tackled your transom.


----------



## kjo43

I know of the P.T. Wood (Copper) and Aluminum corrosion issues. Thought twice about the 2x4 but it was in the garage - I may go back and replace when I do the deck, will only take 30 mins to replace - The good news for me is that my transom is in great shape and I'm not touching it. Thanks for the warning though... I wish we were back in the Arsenic days!

*Post edited*


----------



## Specknreds

kjo43 said:


> I know of the P.T. Wood (Copper) and Aluminum corrosion issues. Thought twice about the 2x4 but went forward with it anyway. The good news for me is that my transom is in great shape and I'm not touching it. Thanks for the warning though... I wish we were back in the Arsenic days!



Amen Brother! =D> I've paid a hefty price because of the PT in my new boat.


----------



## Hanr3

For the deck you can replace teh bench seats with your deck, and anchor your deck to the bench seat supports. You maintain your structural integrity, and gain a deck.


----------



## kjo43

*Hanr3*

I think thats exactly what I'm going to do in the bow... from where the front bench was forward I am thinking a casting deck with a little storage and a pedestal seat.

I'll likely put a low deck to level out the floor in the rest of the boat and attach some swivel seats at bench height. I fish in some larger water and a low COG is going to be very important to staying dry 8) 

I found an aluminum source this week, so maybe toward the weekend I'll be getting into it.


----------



## kjo43

I found a nice source of aluminum at a reasonable price last week and fixed my benches up. Original Aluminum skin, my 1x6 pine - treated with a deck protectant. and aluminum angle for some added support.







I started on my casting deck as well, as I boat in some larger water I wanted to keep it low to help maintain a good stability in the boat. and I do plan to return the front bench as well (you'll see how this works later in the week).

Here's the frame I came up with.





And here's where I think my pedestal seat bracket will mount






Feels really good and strong - anyone see anything concerning?


----------



## delmonte67

Nice setup! I am building a front deck in my v- hull with the exact postplate, and I just stole your idea for my framework :lol: Have you checked how it holds weight? I don't want any twisting or movement for that front seat at all, thats kinda why I did'nt want to use wood for the deckframe/postplate support. I've even thought of using lightweight angle iron so it won't flex. Let me know if you've tested your seat for movement, and how good it holds. Thanks Del 8)


----------



## kjo43

I've got a 1/2" plywood deck cut to shape and standing on it feels quite stable plan to bolt the pedestal bracket through both the alumium frame and plywood. Although, it may be another story with the leverage of a pedestal. But I've got an idea that should work to help stability even more. I may get to attaching the deck tonight, but I'm not really sure as I have a 6AM Sat morning flight for a week's vacation. =D>


----------



## kjo43

Front Deck with seat installed: Had my Father-In-Law up front while I was driving around, he was perfectly comfortable with the height and seat felt stable to him.


----------



## kjo43

Fish Finder installed!

5200'd a peice of plastic onto the transom and used that to keep from putting holes in the boat.





Used the Oar Lock method I found on the site to build a mount for the FishFinder. But I inverted it to allow me to install the boat cover without having to remove anything. Wiring will get moved once I determine if I want to add a floor or not.


----------



## daltonmcgill

lookin good =D>


----------



## delmonte67

Looks good! I still have'nt had time to do my front deck/seat yet, The fiance kept me busy running the last couple weekends-maybe I'll work on it this weekend? :roll: Did you just bolt the plate to the wood and aluminum or did you have extra wood bracing underneath? If it holds tight with no sway, thats all I want. Just curious on how much wood bracing I should add underneath to keep the post/seat from swaying. Thanks bro! Del 8)


----------



## kjo43

The bolt has a washer on top of the seat bracket and goes through the seat bracket, 1/2" plywood and the 1/8" aluminum angle in the photo below, with a washer and nylon locknut on the end.

The plywood decking is attached to the angle aluminum with stainless sheetmetal screws in various places as well to tie things together.


----------



## delmonte67

Thanks! D.


----------



## kjo43

I think the pics below say it all... Icebox with a bilge pump inside to circulate/airate the water.

Frame:





And Livewell Mounted:
Works like a charm... had some residents swimming around for a few hours last weekend.


----------



## kgrantsc

did you add the floor? do you have any more pictures? I'm not going to be able to do any fishing this weekend so I thought I would spend the weekend putting a floor in mine.


----------



## CRAPPIE_SLAYER

kgrantsc,
Plan on starting the framing on the floor in my mirrocraft this weekend as well. Posted a question in my thread about what to use for a level line, but have gotten no replies. If you get it going, please post pics. If I happen to get an answer to my question and get mine in, I'll do the same. Have a great weekend!!


----------



## bgstx78

Hi,

I have a 1974 14' MirroCraft as well and the metal plate that lists the seating/load capacity and engine capacity is unreadable. I think there are 3 versions of 14' boats made by Mirrocraft in 1974, and I am not sure which one mine is exactly. It looks alot like yours except the transom is straight across, it does not dip in the middle like yours.

Would you know how I can find the exact specifications for my boat and where I can order another plate?

Also, how did the final project turn out for you? Any pictures of the final result?

Nick


----------



## tomk

Hey kjo, i have a 1970's mirrocraft that i'm just looking to do some maintenance on. I removed my 3 bench seats and see rotted wood just like you show in your photos. I'm wondering, how did you dismantle those seats, ie, remove the foam and front and back steel plates? That foam seems to be very adhesive. I see you just got rid of the insulation and vertical steel, but I'm hoping to take it apart, replace the 3 rotted wood strips in each bench seat, and put everything back as original. Thanks.


----------

